# Garmin S2 charging.



## two-clubs (Jul 27, 2017)

My watch had run out completely so knew it was going to need a long charge yet after 12hrs it's still only showing as a half full charge!

How long is it suppose to take to get a full charge?

If you have one how long do you charge yours for?


----------



## Capella (Jul 27, 2017)

I have the Garmin S2 as well. Two things I have noticed with it: 
1. make sure that the pins on the charger get a really good connection with the contact plates on the watch. Sometimes when there is some dirt or sun cream or whatever left on the back of the watch, the watch will not fully charge, no matter how long you leave it in the charger ... it normally helps to clean the contacts with a q-tip or a toothpick or something.

2. When the battery has been completely discharged, it takes a ridiculously long time to recharge. I usually leave mine in the charger over night, but if the watch died on me during the round because the battery ran completely out, I leave it on for at least 24 hours.


----------



## Dasit (Jul 27, 2017)

Battery on my S2 has got really bad.

I now get the low battery signal within 18 holes and dead just at the end. Really disappointing. 


It does take a long time to charge too, I have to plug it in after a round and wait a whole day.


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 27, 2017)

As suggested check contacts plus it's seated correctly in the unit.

PS large update released this week.


----------



## xcore (Jul 27, 2017)

My battery lasts around 22-23 holes, which is extremely annoying the odd time I forget to charge it. Are the newer ones got better battery's?


----------



## stevek1969 (Jul 27, 2017)

Mine has gave up the ghost with a " no courses near " message on my watch and it doesn't connect to my pc, tried Garmin tech chat but still no good. Only had it 2 years as well


----------

